# Scared to start college



## alittlebitanxious (Apr 20, 2011)

Hi,
First off I'm new to this forum so I just wanted to say a quick hi before I talk about what's bothering me. So hi 

Anyways I'm about to graduate from high school and plan on starting at a community college in the fall. I'm nervous about college because of the presentations I might have to do or talking in class. The people in college always seem so smart and I'm afraid I'll look dumb if a professor calls on me. Do they randomly just call on people? I don't know if this is actual social anxiety or not, because I've never actually been diagnosed but I definitely feel I have anxiety a lot of the time and always have.

The thing is, is that I'm fine with group presentations and am even fine with single presentations in front of a semi small group if it's a topic I'm comfortable with. I guess I'm just a little nervous, that's all :| 

Any advice?


----------



## cavemanslaststand (Jan 6, 2011)

Welcome. Most people around here seem passionate to talk about their area of focus so keep on talking about school.

I wouldn't worry too much about being able to hang in there academically with the community college students. Most subjects are humanly manageable, and life's entropy usually gets them. They probably seem serious because they are often falling behind, busy and confused about subjects, working a side job, and often in debt. Helps lower the curve too. Unless it's an elite school, trust me there's plenty of curve lowering for you.

As for presentations, depends on the class and instructor. If you stick to math, science, programming, it generally favors the introvert.

The presentation classes brings about great anxiety but is a is like a sharp pain which passes with time.

Good luck in school and get help early and often if needed even from some of us bored people around here that keep on logging onto this site while at work. There should be a free tutor center too on campus at most public institutions.


----------



## Love Minus Zero (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm going to be starting community college this Fall too! I have the exact same fear of looking stupid. Though, I'm mostly afraid of being seen as immature and childish because I don't talk much. 
I figure if I've survived high school, then college should be alright too. I hope.


----------



## Space Ghost (Jul 13, 2010)

First of all. Awesome decision on Comm college. ppl blow 30+k for 2 years at a uni for no reason. Anyway, about your nervousness. I am a upper sophomore and i felt the same way. College is soo diff from hs. ppl are much more mature. There are no cliques like in HS, There is no stupid lunch time (So scary). you wont feel isolated since everyone for the most part keeps to themselves, but still pretty friendly. About the Proffesors. They wont call on you randomly. And trust me. Everyone is nervous. trust me. Just go. Enjoy the professors. You will love it. Such a fresh air from HS!


----------



## perfectsplit (Jun 28, 2011)

alittlebitanxious said:


> Hi,
> First off I'm new to this forum so I just wanted to say a quick hi before I talk about what's bothering me. So hi
> 
> Anyways I'm about to graduate from high school and plan on starting at a community college in the fall. I'm nervous about college because of the presentations I might have to do or talking in class. The people in college always seem so smart and I'm afraid I'll look dumb if a professor calls on me. Do they randomly just call on people? I don't know if this is actual social anxiety or not, because I've never actually been diagnosed but I definitely feel I have anxiety a lot of the time and always have.
> ...


Sure. Here is my advice. Watch this video to learn what you're in for:


----------



## hearts that kill (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm also worried about being randomly called on the way the teachers would do elementary through high school. I'm not the ~smartest so I don't want to look dumb in college by being called on and not knowing the answer =/


----------



## xhtc (Jul 13, 2011)

To be honest , I don't understand why people are all of sudden afraid of looking dumb ? Do you mean less intelligent ? Or ridiculous because you're socially anxious ? I would understand for the second option.

I am going to enter in college/uni next year , and it certainly not being dumb that's frighten me. I am not dumb , neither are any of you , or you wouldn't be going there


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Plenty of not so smart people make it in to community college or even university so you can't assume everyone going to college is smart. I know some people who got in to major state universities and then failed out of general math. Not even algebra but add, subtract, multiple, and divide fractions. One person changed their major because they had so much trouble with general math that they didn't want to try any degree that required more than basic algebra so they went in to art. I also unsuccessfully attempted to tutor someone I knew who got in to college and could not do algebra. I've taught people things before and usually you just have to find the right way to explain it but this person seriously could not understand. The circuit was not being completed. Lights were not on.

While most people really aren't that dumb when anxiety kicks in many people can't answer even the most basic question. You could ask them 2+2 and they might fail to answer which looks like something is seriously wrong with you.


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

xhtc said:


> To be honest , I don't understand why people are all of sudden afraid of looking dumb ? Do you mean less intelligent ? Or ridiculous because you're socially anxious ? I would understand for the second option.
> 
> I am going to enter in college/uni next year , and it certainly not being dumb that's frighten me. I am not dumb , neither are any of you , or you wouldn't be going there


So true! Listen to this guy! You are a smart individual. You won't be seen as dumb, at all. So, maybe one day you'll get an answer wrong, who hasn't? Even the smartest person ever gets answers wrong.


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

It seems like only yesterday I was the scared freshman about to start college. A few years later, I would give almost anything to be right where you are now. It wasn't a walk in the park all the time but the experiences there were life-changing.


----------



## Propaganda (Oct 26, 2010)

The trick for presentations is know the subject matter thoroughly, take the time to practice before hand, and hold notes in your hand in case you get loose your place.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

IMO, with the exception of a few classes, my undergrad classes were way easier than they were in high school. A big difference is that it will be on you to do your work from now on, most professors won't hold your hand through a class nor will they nag you to get things done. If you can manage that, you'll be fine. As for sounding dumb, not to sound mean, but why do you think anyone will care? Having SA tends to come with silly social phobias involving the worry of making ourselves look bad, but you have to realize that this idea is very egocentric. The fact is these people don't know you and unless you do something completely over the top, you can bet they won't be thinking of you if you say something dumb.


----------



## this is my username (Jul 20, 2011)

Most of my teachers didn't call on people randomly. I'm not a math or science major but I've only had to do a few presentations and they were all group projects for my smaller-sized classes. I remember before I started that I thought all of the professors were going to be really scary and condescending and that all the students would be way smarter than me. In reality, the professors tended to be really enthusiastic and friendly and the students made up a wider range. 

I was sooo nervous about starting college too (I think just about everyone is to some extent), but it turned out to be a good experience for me. It's great that you're putting yourself out there! Good luck!


----------

